

Developing Effective Bioinformatics Programming Skills (2009) - snake117
http://journals.plos.org/ploscompbiol/article?id=10.1371/journal.pcbi.1000589

======
jcr
There's also the recent (2014) " _Online Computational Biology Curriculum_ "
paper that might be interesting:

[http://journals.plos.org/ploscompbiol/article?id=10.1371/jou...](http://journals.plos.org/ploscompbiol/article?id=10.1371/journal.pcbi.1003662)

------
endrebak
Oreilly has an excellent bioinfo data skills book:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/mobile/0636920030157.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/mobile/0636920030157.do)

